# i want a dumbo rat/s



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i really want some dumbo rats, and so does my 5yr old  he feel in love with some at the pet shop and hasnt stopped tlking bout them since  i just need to see some of you're ratties please  and cages


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Still looking for a nice big cage for when they grow up but pics of baby dumbo rats I can do.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous little rats, TDM, ba careful letting them on your laptop keyboard though- Bullseye ran across ours one day & crashed the computer!
lozza84, if you want dumbo rats consider ringing up some breeders to find some kittens


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> They are gorgeous little rats, TDM, ba careful letting them on your laptop keyboard though- Bullseye ran across ours one day & crashed the computer!
> lozza84, if you want dumbo rats consider ringing up some breeders to find some kittens


Aaaaaaargh, thanks for the tip.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

iv been trying to find some breeders in my area ..... 

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute pics TDM as always


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

God have mine they hate me,, no only joking about the have mine,, thye do hate me will bite me given the opertunity, they have had a swipe at the kids to,


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> They are gorgeous little rats, TDM, ba careful letting them on your laptop keyboard though- Bullseye ran across ours one day & crashed the computer!
> lozza84, if you want dumbo rats consider ringing up some breeders to find some kittens


Sausage always tries to prise the keys off my laptop


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sausage always tries to prise the keys off my laptop


 makes you wonder what they intend to do with them!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is my siamese dumbo, Jack:









and my himalayan dumbo, Mickey:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh I want some more ratty colours, how many rattys can I fit in a Freddy 2 if I get one?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh I want some more ratty colours, how many rattys can I fit in a Freddy 2 if I get one?


3 females or 2 males ideally.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> 3 females or 2 males ideally.


I need to be looking for a bigger cage then.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I need to be looking for a bigger cage then.


my chi chi 2 cage can hold 3-4 males. it's £109 from [email protected]

there's a furet tower which holds about 9 rats.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aw thnx for posting ur pics ur ratties r lovely


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> aw thnx for posting ur pics ur ratties r lovely


awww. thanks.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> there's a furet tower which holds about 9 rats.


the furet tower holds 17...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are very expensive, she says trying to work out how she can buy one and convince the oh she has only spent £50 .


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

me too !!! i might have to indulge in the ferplast thats in [email protected] for £80...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> me too !!! i might have to indulge in the ferplast thats in [email protected] for £80...


Oooh I like this one
Rabbit 100 Two Tier Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh yea i seen that in [email protected] this evening, i think i like this onebetter tho

Furet Plus Ferret and Rat Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> oooh yea i seen that in [email protected] this evening, i think i like this onebetter tho
> 
> Furet Plus Ferret and Rat Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


I'm going to bed before I buy something I shouldn't, this is like showing a starving woman a link to a doughnut factory lol.


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

Alot of breeders are willing to meet up and travel to you, most of them breed dumbos/get a few dumbo's in the litter.

When choosing cages make sure babies wont be able to get through the bars + wont get there feet caught on the wire flooring


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> this is like showing a starving woman a link to a doughnut factory lol.


No it's not..... going off topic but have you ever seen a Krispy Kreme doughnut factory? They show you the whole process through a plat glass window..... all the duffnuts being made, shapoed, rpunded, punched into fancy shapes, then deep fried in boiling vats, carried over draining belts and dripping into huge tubs of congealing white lard underneath!

Not for me any more.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I need to be looking for a bigger cage then.





thedogsmother said:


> They are very expensive, she says trying to work out how she can buy one and convince the oh she has only spent £50 .


Bad TDM!! :nono: No more ratties!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I looove the Furet Tower! I know it's very expensive though It would cost me a fortune to buy and send here I like the Furet Plus one too, is it the same size as the Freddy?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Bad TDM!! :nono: No more ratties!!!


Hmmmm as if I would:blushing:.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmmm as if I would:blushing:.


as if you wouldnt !!! :001_tt2: i so want some but i cnt find a cage on the cheap


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> as if you wouldnt !!! :001_tt2: i so want some but i cnt find a cage on the cheap


they do seem a bit thin on the ground don't they.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I looove the Furet Tower! I know it's very expensive though It would cost me a fortune to buy and send here I like the Furet Plus one too, is it the same size as the Freddy?


where are you i'm selling mine for ~100.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I lvoe the tower cage from petworlddirect. £90 and can hold 10-14 ratties  Though I'm gonna modify mine by putting a big middle shelf along the middle so it can hold more....

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

owieprone said:


> where are you i'm selling mine for ~100.


She's in america 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

doh! lol..........


----------

